# Merganser pictures



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Awesome Pictures!!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice pics..


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice job on the lawn darts! :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Merganser's are very nice looking birds.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like you've been busy! :beer:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

Makes me hungry!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Canuck Kid said:


> Makes me hungry!


is this a joke? :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Buck25 said:


> The Canuck Kid said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me hungry!
> ...


Hooded merganser's don't taste bad at all. Its all in the mind.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > The Canuck Kid said:
> ...


I let them sit in orange juice or milk for about 24hours, then put them on the grill, sort of taste like goat - not bahahahad


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Canuck Kid said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Buck25 said:
> ...


ok that was a joke and it was really really bahahahad!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

awsome pictures


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Very nice. We have a lake with 18 pair of nesting Mergansers on it that I have counted at one time so far.

Yes, I have been taking pictures....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sweet pics! Both hoodies and commons!

We have commons all over the place out here.. even down on the Puget Sound near the docks, you can find them swimming around every pier.

Love the hoodies in flight though! don't often see them without the hood standing up!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice i love the shot where their right over you


----------



## Band Man (Jul 18, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------

